# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Khoan pin, súng mở vít đá giấu

## Tuancoi

Không thấy ai đấu đá cái gì cũng thấy buồn buồn. Nên em xin đóng góp 1 tiết mục nhỏ góp vui. Tiết mục có tên đấu giá 2 em nô lệ vừa sấu vừa bẩn nhưng vô cùng khỏe mạnh, ko tên, ko tuổi(1 da đen có chức năng khoan bê tông.1 da vàng xanh) mà em để dành, chọn ra từ bãi rác hơn 200 em khoan pin và súng mở vít của em. 2 em nó cày rất khỏe, nhưng bố già lại thích sài ấy em nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh, chân cẳng nỏn nà 4.8V nhẹ nhàng và êm dịu, dể sai, dễ bảo hơn, chứ ko thích mấy em cơ bắp cuồn cuộn, Tốc độ cực nhanh và mạnh như 2 em nó vì sợ ...gãy tay..nên ....
Thể lệ đấu giá cứ như các cuộc đấu giá gần đây mà chơi . Zui zẻ là chính ( trong khi chơi khuyến khích ae góp ý mang tính xây dựng, tích cực. ko văng tục, chửi thề làm mất đoàn kết) Giá khởi điểm là 100k cho 2 em nó bước giá thấp nhất 10k . Thời gian kết thúc là 22h thứ 2.ngày 5/10/2015.
Xin ủng hộ diễn đàn 1/2 số tiền đấu giá. Thanks
Buổi biểu diển bắt đầu..booooong. boooong ..gồng xô lên đi 2 em...

----------


## Tuancoi

> Không thấy ai đấu đá cái gì cũng thấy buồn buồn. Nên em xin đóng góp 1 tiết mục nhỏ góp vui. Tiết mục có tên đấu giá 2 em nô lệ vừa sấu vừa bẩn nhưng vô cùng khỏe mạnh, ko tên, ko tuổi(1 da đen có chức năng khoan bê tông.1 da vàng xanh) mà em để dành, chọn ra từ bãi rác hơn 200 em khoan pin và súng mở vít của em. 2 em nó cày rất khỏe, nhưng bố già lại thích sài ấy em nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh, chân cẳng nỏn nà 4.8V nhẹ nhàng và êm dịu, dể sai, dễ bảo hơn, chứ ko thích mấy em cơ bắp cuồn cuộn, Tốc độ cực nhanh và mạnh như 2 em nó vì sợ ...gãy tay..nên ....
> Thể lệ đấu giá cứ như các cuộc đấu giá gần đây mà chơi . Zui zẻ là chính ( trong khi chơi khuyến khích ae góp ý mang tính xây dựng, tích cực. ko văng tục, chửi thề làm mất đoàn kết) Giá khởi điểm là 100k cho 2 em nó bước giá thấp nhất 10k . Thời gian kết thúc là 22h thứ 2.ngày 5/10/2015.
> Xin ủng hộ diễn đàn 1/2 số tiền đấu giá. Thanks
> Buổi biểu diển bắt đầu..booooong. boooong ..gồng xô lên đi 2 em...


Em đen cao 180 dài 270, trong lướng 1,5kg

em xanh là súng mở vít cao 140 dài 285, nặng 1,2kg

Ảnh so sánh,

----------


## Tuancoi

Mạng yếu quá lên ko nổi, oánh lộn mất cải ảnh thứ 2 và 3 rùi,, đau thế ,

----------


## huyquynhbk

e theo đầu tiên nè. 100k!

----------


## van my

tiet quá ko co pin
120k cho 3 em, về bóc lot sức lao động 3 em no.

----------


## van my

tuong 3 em nhung hoi bac chủ thì chỉ bán 2 em thôi.
    120k.............

----------


## Tuanlm

> 


Em ku này 150k em đu theo.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác đấu 2 em đi. Đấu lẻ 1 con cũng hơi khó cho em và các anh em. Nếu như vậy em vẫn tính cho bác là 2em 150k. Zui zẻ là chính bác nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

Sáng Mai quay cái video cho 2 em nó thể hiện sức mạnh với cái bình ắc quy xe đạp điện. Các bác hãy đón xem.

----------


## van my

> Sáng Mai quay cái video cho 2 em nó thể hiện sức mạnh với cái bình ắc quy xe đạp điện. Các bác hãy đón xem.


hay day bac T
de xem em đen đen nó mạnh như thế nào.

----------


## van my

bác T đưa thêm vài cái nữa lên đấu giá đi.

----------


## Tuancoi

sáng nay phế quá, mở mắt ko ra, đành nợ ae cái video!

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác T đưa thêm vài cái nữa lên đấu giá đi.


Để vài hôm nữa đi bác. hàng mới về xem có gì lạ và độc ko em sẽ lôi ra chợ nô lệ đấu cho zui.

----------


## Tuancoi



----------


## Tuancoi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is7D4J-WAoQ

----------


## Tuancoi

em khoan đen chạy điện 12V của bộ nguồn 15 A( ác quy hết pin chưa sạc) khoan sắt tấm 10ly, me khoan 6.5. không khoan mồi , 
còn em Bán vít rất khủng , rất tiết mạng yếu quá úp lên youtube cả ngày mới được video cảu em đen

----------


## Tuancoi

chạy ác quy còn khủng hơn

----------


## Tuanlm

Hôm nay hình như là hạn cuối, các Tuấn kèn cho biết kết trái sơ bộ đi.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## mr.hung.corp

em theo  160k

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Flex Core

> Không thấy ai đấu đá cái gì cũng thấy buồn buồn. Nên em xin đóng góp 1 tiết mục nhỏ góp vui. Tiết mục có tên đấu giá 2 em nô lệ vừa sấu vừa bẩn nhưng vô cùng khỏe mạnh, ko tên, ko tuổi(1 da đen có chức năng khoan bê tông.1 da vàng xanh) mà em để dành, chọn ra từ bãi rác hơn 200 em khoan pin và súng mở vít của em. 2 em nó cày rất khỏe, nhưng bố già lại thích sài ấy em nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh, chân cẳng nỏn nà 4.8V nhẹ nhàng và êm dịu, dể sai, dễ bảo hơn, chứ ko thích mấy em cơ bắp cuồn cuộn, Tốc độ cực nhanh và mạnh như 2 em nó vì sợ ...gãy tay..nên ....
> Thể lệ đấu giá cứ như các cuộc đấu giá gần đây mà chơi . Zui zẻ là chính ( trong khi chơi khuyến khích ae góp ý mang tính xây dựng, tích cực. ko văng tục, chửi thề làm mất đoàn kết) Giá khởi điểm là 100k cho 2 em nó bước giá thấp nhất 10k . Thời gian kết thúc là 22h thứ 2.ngày 5/10/2015.
> Xin ủng hộ diễn đàn 1/2 số tiền đấu giá. Thanks
> Buổi biểu diển bắt đầu..booooong. boooong ..gồng xô lên đi 2 em...


Hihi em theo 200k nhé

----------


## minhtriet

Tham gia cho vui: 250k.
Bác Tuancoi vào youtube sửa lại chế độ share từ riêng tư sang công cộng đi thì mọi người mới xem được.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tham gia cho vui: 250k.
> Bác Tuancoi vào youtube sửa lại chế độ share từ riêng tư sang công cộng đi thì mọi người mới xem được.


Đã sửa lại rùi nhé bác. mình gà cái khoản này lắm! Video đã xem đc rùi nhé các bác..

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đã sửa lại rùi nhé bác. mình gà cái khoản này lắm! Video đã xem đc rùi nhé các bác..


có vẽ chưa đươc đông zui lắm! mại zo mại, zo nàooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## Tuancoi

con màu vàng xanh còn ghê hơn con da đen nữa các bác, bác nào bắn con khoan bê tông bosh rùi thì em nó cũng gần như vậy, bắn thử mấy con ốc bắn thạch cao đen vào khúc gổ căm xe cứng ngắt vậy mà lút vít luôn. Đặc biệt khi chưa bắn vít- bóp cò - động cơ chạy nhưng mũi vít ko quay- tuyệt đối an toàn

----------


## van my

bác T trúng đậm quả này rồi nha lên 260k rồi bác T ơi.

----------


## minhtriet

Ủa, không bác nào bid thêm à? Chả nhẽ mình trúng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

cuối cùng cũng up đươc cái video, muộn còn hơn ko

----------

minhtriet

----------


## Tuancoi

quay lại cái video mà ko thành công lắm, nhưng cũng thấy được em nó dã rầm rầm xuống cái bàn như thế nào rùi..

----------


## Tuancoi

Ạc ac, mình cứ nghĩ là đông zui hơn cơ, bước giá 10k nghe có vẽ nhiều nhỉ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Ủa, không bác nào bid thêm à? Chả nhẽ mình trúng


bác trúng quả này rùi, hi hi

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác T trúng đậm quả này rồi nha lên 260k rồi bác T ơi.


bác vanmy trả 260k phải ko?

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác vanmy trả 260k phải ko?


xác nhận giúp em, vì đúng  như vậy chỉ 2 phut nữa bác  là người thắng cuộc

----------


## emptyhb

Em bid 300k cho cả 2  :Cool:

----------


## van my

> xác nhận giúp em, vì đúng  như vậy chỉ 2 phut nữa bác  là người thắng cuộc


260k chu con gi nua

----------


## minhtriet

> Em bid 300k cho cả 2


Hehe, bác chơi ác thật, còn có mấy giây  :Big Grin: 
Chúc mừng bác, mình cũng có mấy cái rùi cho nên ko máu đua lắm.

----------


## van my

et
het gio roi
chuc mung empty

----------


## minhtriet

> 260k chu con gi nua


Nếu bác EmptyHD ko nhảy vào đấu thì người trúng là mình chứ ko phải bác đâu, cái post có số 260k của bác là ko hợp lệ, bác nên rút kinh nghiệm cho lần sau.

----------


## van my

ha ha
vay thi bác Em.. để lại cho minh con mau xanh vàng đi.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em bid 300k cho cả 2


chúc mừng bác emptyhb, bác là người chiến thắng,

----------


## Tuancoi

> chúc mừng bác emptyhb, bác là người chiến thắng,


Bonnnng Booooooooong

----------


## Tuancoi

> Nếu bác EmptyHD ko nhảy vào đấu thì người trúng là mình chứ ko phải bác đâu, cái post có số 260k của bác là ko hợp lệ, bác nên rút kinh nghiệm cho lần sau.


bác nói đúng, bác vamy nên rút kinh nghiệm, đưa giá phải rỏ ràng người chơi mới hiểu được.

----------


## emptyhb

Khổ, em nhờ bác chủ kiếm cho 2 cái khoan pin mà có thể taro được, đợi mãi chưa thấy bác chủ post hàng lên nên thấy topic, lại tiện giờ thì bid thôi  :Smile: , nguồn 12V thì em có, hi vọng mang về chế cháo cho nó dùng được.

Bác chủ inbox cho em stk, em ck rồi nhắn địa chỉ bác gửi hàng nhé!

----------


## Tuancoi

Lần đầu như vậy coi như cũng đã thành công. sẽ còn những lần sau zui hơn,,,, mong rằng lần sau sẽ có nhiều người đấu hơn, không khí sẽ sôi nổi hơn! chúc ae diễn đàn một tuần làm việc mới zui ze, đầy nhiệt huyết sáng tạo... chúc diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển mạnh mẽ!

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cái máy này mình mệt nhất khoản pin và sạc

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mấy cái máy này mình mệt nhất khoản pin và sạc


khà khà! lúc đầu em cũng zậy ,nghiên cứu một lúc cũng thấy bình thường thôi mà bác, như cũng tốn 1 khoản đầu tư ban đầu để giải phóng sức lao động. một bộ khoan pin, súng mở vit mới khoảng 1,5tr trở lên. còn bỏ ra 1,5 tr bác mua hàng cũ về đầu tư 1 bộ xạc và   mua ít cell pin về chế mấy cuc pin thì chác phải được 3 bộ

----------


## minhtriet

> Mấy cái máy này mình mệt nhất khoản pin và sạc


Mấy thiết bị cầm tay này nếu mua mới thì không sao, chứ mua hàng cũ thì pin cũng mau hỏng lắm. Theo e cứ làm cục ắc quy 6 hoặc 12V là ổn. Sạc cho ắc quy 6V có thể kiếm mấy các xác đèn sạc, còn ắc quy 12V thì kiếm cái xác ups hỏng bình tầm 30k là ngon.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Khổ, em nhờ bác chủ kiếm cho 2 cái khoan pin mà có thể taro được, đợi mãi chưa thấy bác chủ post hàng lên nên thấy topic, lại tiện giờ thì bid thôi , nguồn 12V thì em có, hi vọng mang về chế cháo cho nó dùng được.
> 
> Bác chủ inbox cho em stk, em ck rồi nhắn địa chỉ bác gửi hàng nhé!


nhiều việc quá nên cũng chẳn nhớ nợ bạn 2 cái khoan nữa, bạn thông cảm nhé, còn mình mang đấu giá 2 cái này cũng để góp vui thôi, chứ đúng ra cũng để dùng ko bán , tội cho bác Vanmy chạy 30km đến nhà chơi 2 lần mà vẫn ko mua đc cái súng bắn vít đúng như yêu cầu. khi thấy thì đã muộn, nếu được bạn có thể để lại cho bác ý em súng, mình sẽ tìm cho bạn 1 em khoan có thể tao ro đúng chất. 2 em trên nếu dùng ta ro thì em khoan sẽ tiện hơn. em súng rất khó thuần

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mấy thiết bị cầm tay này nếu mua mới thì không sao, chứ mua hàng cũ thì pin cũng mau hỏng lắm. Theo e cứ làm cục ắc quy 6 hoặc 12V là ổn. Sạc cho ắc quy 6V có thể kiếm mấy các xác đèn sạc, còn ắc quy 12V thì kiếm cái xác ups hỏng bình tầm 30k là ngon.


Đúng bài. phong cách ưu thích của bố già mình

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu bác Minh triêt cũng được nhưng hy sinh tính cơ động. đang tìm mấy cell pin NiMH mà khó có nhỉ, sạc thì dể rồi (đối với pin NiMH, NiCd nguồn ổn dòng + timer là OK rồi)

----------


## minhtriet

> Kiểu bác Minh triêt cũng được nhưng hy sinh tính cơ động. đang tìm mấy cell pin NiMH mà khó có nhỉ, sạc thì dể rồi (đối với pin NiMH, NiCd nguồn ổn dòng + timer là OK rồi)


Bác tìm cell NiMH gì cho tốn tiền, cứ kiếm mấy chỗ chuyên sửa laptop mua lại mấy cell Lithium trong pin laptop để chế thì vừa ngon vừa rẻ, pin Lithium dù sao cũng ít chai hơn NiMH.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác tìm cell NiMH gì cho tốn tiền, cứ kiếm mấy chỗ chuyên sửa laptop mua lại mấy cell Lithium trong pin laptop để chế thì vừa ngon vừa rẻ, pin Lithium dù sao cũng ít chai hơn NiMH.


ok mình cũng nghĩ như vậy, nhưng cell laptop ở Đà nẵng cũng hơi khó kiếm,

----------


## minhtriet

> ok mình cũng nghĩ như vậy, nhưng cell laptop ở Đà nẵng cũng hơi khó kiếm,


Mấy bác ngoài mình toàn mua chỗ đồng nát, 1 cục pin laptop tháo ra thì cũng 6cell trở lên mà giá thì cân ký chẳng bao nhiêu. Mình thì cũng ngại chế cháo vụ này nên ko chơi, chưa kể chế pin kiểu này nếu khoan hay bắn vít ít thì ok chứ nhiều thì hơi run tay vì sợ... hết pin  :Big Grin: . Cứ bình ắc quy cho khỏe :lol:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bonnnng Booooooooong





> Mấy bác ngoài mình toàn mua chỗ đồng nát, 1 cục pin laptop tháo ra thì cũng 6cell trở lên mà giá thì cân ký chẳng bao nhiêu. Mình thì cũng ngại chế cháo vụ này nên ko chơi, chưa kể chế pin kiểu này nếu khoan hay bắn vít ít thì ok chứ nhiều thì hơi run tay vì sợ... hết pin . Cứ bình ắc quy cho khỏe :lol:


Cái topic này cũng đã  xong. Bác minh triết qua topic "khoan pin. Súng mở vít 100k" chém gió cho zui, mình nghĩ cách độ chế của bác rất hay ở chổ cái jac hay cái jic cắm ấy. Thanks

----------


## CKD

Phiên đấu cũng kết thúc rồi.. mình góp chút ý về vụ Pin bọng & accu nhé.

Do nội dung có thể sẽ kéo dài nên mình mở chủ đề mới
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/54...-y-khi-su-dung

----------

